# Mehrere Domains Umleiten?



## Webgau (15. Januar 2009)

Hi habe folgendes in meiner .htaccsess gemacht:


```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^([^.]+).(de|com)
RewriteRule ^(.*) http://www.feuerwehr-suchmaschine.de/$1  [R=301,L]
```

das funktioniert auch ohne probleme, also quasi: http://domain.de, http://domain.com gehen auf http://www.domain.de allerings funktioniert das ganze bei http://www.domain*.com *nicht. Weis jemand was ich nachtragen muss?

grüße


----------



## KingNothing (15. Januar 2009)

guck mal hier...


----------



## Gumbo (15. Januar 2009)

Wenn du nur einen Hostnamen verwenden möchtest, kannst du Folgendes nutzen:
	
	
	



```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.example\.com$
RewriteRule ^ http://www.example.com%{REQUEST_URI} [R=301]
```


----------

